# Osp 12/15/16



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

After making the rounds checking around portagelakes I'm set up and fishing at osp! I'm currently where I'm set in 7fow up ice is 2" thick water is a little murky about 2ft visibility. No fish to report yet. Ice thickness varies greatly I haven't found anything over 2.5 in the plx. I would strongly suggest anyone else who attempts to fish today have the proper safety gear!!! I'm extremely happy to be once again walking on water l!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Also heads up party line has no bait! Or propane I got his last dozen minnows and had to go buy some gas station crawlers for bait. Guy at party line said he should have his bait tomorrow.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Good luck out there BB and thanks for the heads up on bait...be safe


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh your killin me !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll see you tomorrow buddy


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hoping tomorrow just depends on when they deliver the new fridge.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good seeing you this a.m. 
Good luck


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Came of the ice around 4:15 only caught one lousy green carp. Had a few pull downs on the minnow nothing on the lousy gas station worms! It was windy and cold out there but I stayed toasty warm In my otter. With heater on low. The lake was singing and popping making that ice big Time! Even tho the bite was non existent today was a good day  can't wait to get back out tomorrow!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

nice


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks awesome. Stay safe, 2" doesn't leave much room for error. Spud bars, spikes and a rope! Great to see an early start!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey BB! Someone in the NEO ice fishing forum on Facebook posted this


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hey BB! Someone in the NEO ice fishing forum on Facebook posted this
> View attachment 225646


Haha I saw a lot of people pull up and watch me for awhile yesterday. Had two individuals come strolling out. The first guy came out with his dog No spud, No picks, No, auger. Not even a pair of gloves or a coat on he got about 3/4 of the way to my shack before I asked him not to come any closer being that he was a bigger guy and I was on skinny ice. After I told him he was probably standing on 1.5" of ice he left. Then another fellow carrying some fishing gear came out he had an auger and never popped a single hole he went out beyond me toward the other side of the channel where the ice was considerably thinner. At that point I poked my head out of the shack and said "I wouldn't be going any further " he gave the classic how thick is the ice response I told him to drill a hole and see he didn't get half a Crank on his auger it went straight through! Needless to say he left quickly. It's amazing how many people will just walk right out without checking without a care in the world.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> Haha I saw a lot of people pull up and watch me for awhile yesterday. Had two individuals come strolling out. The first guy came out with his dog No spud, No picks, No, auger. Not even a pair of gloves or a coat on he got about 3/4 of the way to my shack before I asked him not to come any closer being that he was a bigger guy and I was on skinny ice. After I told him he was probably standing on 1.5" of ice he left. Then another fellow carrying some fishing gear came out he had an auger and never popped a single hole he went out beyond me toward the other side of the channel where the ice was considerably thinner. At that point I poked my head out of the shack and said "I wouldn't be going any further " he gave the classic how thick is the ice response I told him to drill a hole and see he didn't get half a Crank on his auger it went straight through! Needless to say he left quickly. It's amazing how many people will just walk right out without checking without a care in the world.


It never fails people see someone in a shelter and automatically assume the ice is thick enough to stand in large groups. Last year I was on East Harbor on 2" and a group of guys came waking out without a care in the word. As they got closer, I asked them not to get any closer because the ice was only 2" thick. All 4 of those guys turned white and couldn't get off the ice fast enough. Then they started asking if I was crazy. I maybe a little crazy but I don't walk on ice without checking thickness first and periodically. Anyways I bet it was awesome to get out and watch the flasher.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We were in Cadillac and did a "out around and back" to get to our favorite hole off the causeway. Took us three tries to find "safe" passage. Watched five guys walk across 1.5 inches without a care in the world. Thanks for being safe. Our sport gets a bad rap due to idiots. Two is a little light for me, but it will work. Stay safe and slam some of those legendary osp first ice dinks!


----------



## Skiv (Dec 17, 2016)

*I got 20 small bluegill and 1 big redear. 12-16-16*​


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I was there yesterday also. Had a great time fishing with along side some fellow ogf members thanks for the laughs guys! Caught a bunch of dinks saw a few nice red ears caught but not many. When I say dinks some were so small you could see through them.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

It was fun fishing yesterday with some great laughs.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That was a nice fish F2W


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That busted and refrozen ice was wild looking!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> That was a nice fish F2W


He probably stood on it first to stretch it out.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

3 inch hole always makes them look bigger


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ice porn for ibj


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha good technique


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Those Shanty's are a lil too close for thin ice & a bunch of fat boys... must be a group of flat bellies & petite guys.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> It was fun fishing yesterday with some great laughs.
> View attachment 225691


Nice gill Sean.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Who's needs a ride to osp to ice fish?? Don't wear artic armor you'll freeze on the ride there.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

There's probably some guys out right now the weather isn't terrible here in the plx. If I didn't have plans with the family I'd be out there.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

If I didnt feel like this:










I'd be out there at OSP catching those 3" MONSTERS


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

How thick is the ice would like to head up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Critter Getter said:


> How thick is the ice would like to head up tomorrow afternoon


After the rain and last I heard of thickness, I would think otherwise. At least there anyway.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Critter Getter said:


> How thick is the ice would like to head up tomorrow afternoon


When I left Friday at 3pm the ice was 2.5-3" max it was pretty warm and wet yesterday. I imagine by the amount of snow still in my front yard that there's probably still some some ice over there. But I doubt it's fishable I bet it's pretty sloppy over there might be worth a look tomorrow after a good cold night.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> If I didnt feel like this:
> 
> View attachment 225704
> 
> ...


What is OSP please?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

OSP is Old State Park at Portage Lakes. If I remember right it is on State Park Rd. off W. Turkeyfoot Lake Rd.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> OSP is Old State Park at Portage Lakes. If I remember right it is on State Park Rd. off W. Turkeyfoot Lake Rd.


Thanks Evinrude.


----------

